# Hard returns disappearing....:(



## TheReal7 (Aug 9, 2006)

Yo Chris, there is some kinds bug/issue with hard returns in post. If you type up something, hit go advanced to preview and then hit submit, all the hard returns (with nothing on that line) disappear. Please make it stop


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll look into it but it won't be until October bro, I'm just way too busy with work to do anything site-related other than the occasional post.


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

Seems to have gone away, whatever it was - I was having a bit of trouble too. I don't know if our Adminishredder did get some time to work it out or it was just a temporary glitch, but cool either way.


----------

